# Residency Visa For Spouse



## DaveHayden (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have just moved to this awesome country and I am currently sorting my own visas etc with the help of my new employer.

My question is would anyone be kind enough as to lay out the steps and requirements for me to get my fiancee (who I'm marrying and bringing out with me in May) a residency visa that will allow her to work. I have no children, although I'm sure once were married that will change before long ha ha. I initially intend to bring her into the country on a visitor's visa before beginning the application, I'd just love to have it all in my head so we can be as swift as the bureaucracy will allow.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DaveHayden (Mar 15, 2013)

*Bump*

Hi Again,

Apologies for the bump but I am very eager for an answer to this question if anyone can help. Even if it's just a link to elsewhere that'd be great!


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there

Once you're married, you can apply for a spouse visa for her. You will need an unabridged marriage certificate that is attested and certified to complete the visa process. Will you be greeting married in your home country? 
She will be able to work on that visa with you as her sponsor without any issues. 
If she has any qualifications she would need to have them attested and certified in the country they were issued as well.

Good luck.


----------



## DaveHayden (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi S&S,

Thanks for replying.

We are getting marriage in the UK our home country. I was then planning on bringing my wife out to Abu Dhabi with me. The initial plan is to do this two days after our wedding. 

Do you get an unabridged marriage certificate in the UK automatically at the day of marriage? Also how do you go about having the marriage certificate attested? Is this something I could ask the registrar to do?


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what the procedure in the uk is. 

I'm from SA and this is how we did it.
After getting married we applied for a marriage certificate(unabridged) from home affairs department in SA. The priest gave us a form that he completed by hand with the details of the marriage etc tat we submitted with the application form.
It took a few weeks to get the certificate but this is Africa I'm talking about  

After that I had the certificate certified by foreign affairs in SA and then took it to the UAE embassy in SA to have it attested.this procedure took about two weeks. The UAE embassy required 5 days.

It would be best to check with someone in your country who has done this before. I'm sure there are companies that provide this service in the uk, as is the case in SA.

The good news is that as a uk passport holder your wife can come to the UAE on a tourist visa and do border runs on a onthly basis to keep her visa valid until you have the required certificates.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there

Found this in one of the threads. Hope it helps.

"

Originally Posted by essex ex-pat
Hi all,

I'm sorry if I am asking something that I am sure has probably come up lots of times but I can't seem to find my answers from searching the threads!

I will be moving to Dubai and starting a new job there in August and need to get my degree certificates attested. Could someone explain this process to me from the beginning in 'attestation for dummies' style please! I have tried finding out online what I need to do but don't seem to be able to get a clear idea of the process!

Many thanks in advance!!

Hi,
Are you from the U.K.? I am assuming you are from your name! You need to take your degree certificates and anything else you need to a notary and get each one sealed and signed, you an use photocopies it doesn't have to be the original. When you've done that send them to the foreign office in Milton Keynes, the addresses on their website, they attach an apostille, after that send them to the UAE embassy in London for their stamp. Costs vary depending on where you live for the notary, UAE embassy cost is £20 in cash per certificate, can't quite remember how much foreign office cost but you can pay on line, I think it's around £ 35 or so. It takes a while so start as soon as you can. If you are married or have kids you will need to do this with marriage certificate and birth certificates too but these must be originals.
Hope this helps."


----------

